# Apple Cider Vinegar With Mother Question



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

Today I added two drops of apple cider vinegar with mother to my bird's water. When I showed him the water he looked like he liked it cause he drank quite a bit. What is the limit of drops you are suppose to add to the water?Also I noticed at times he seems to be breathing fast and sometimes wobbly. His mouth isn't open but i can tell by his chest.Is it still okay to give him Apple Cider Vinegar With Mother? I really think he is sick with something.:/ I get the results tomorrow for him and will talk to the avian vet about it.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Mix 1/4 tsp of ACV to 4 oz. of water and use about 2-3 times a week. I personally have used it every third day for a couple years now. Hope if there is anything wrong the vet's testing will show it. I would continue using it ...keep us posted...


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

You do not have to add drops to his water. Instead mix up 1 quart of water and add 2 tsp. of the vinegar then keep it in the refrigerator. What did the vet test your for for?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I totally agree with Randy.

Here is the link regarding ACV:
http://talkbudgies.com/holistic-natural-remedies-[articles]/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html*


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

My bird had a regular check up than a gram stain test done. I'm waiting for results. If nothing shows up i'll probably get x-ray or something else done but i need to wait till i get more money. :/

His poop came back normal. It was probably just stress since i moved him from his usual spot, hes molting, or because hes away from his partner.Anyways my focus is to get him on a organic veggies diet now so my goal now is to find a health food store or some place where i can buy them for both my birds.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi , Good news the gram stain was normal. I think perhaps you may be stressing a little about your budgie. He will pick up on your feelings as well. It is great you are trying your best to keep your birds happy and content.
Keep giving the ACV as randy suggested, a molt can cause some poop troubles especially if it is a bad one. Also separating and shifting him definitely will not help. 
Does he get probiotics at all? These are a good bacteria to help produce a normal poop.
If he is eating a lot of greens and wet foods his poop will be runnier and a different colour. Keep him warm and let us know how things are going in a day or two.


----------

